# First shots with the SD9.



## joebeasley (Jul 1, 2012)

Picked up the sd9 to be used as a range gun. The trigger feels about the same as an xds 9mm. Shot a nice group with Federal 115 9mm.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Wife and I just did first shooting with our new Ruger SR9c at the range today. hers had a little feeding problem, so when we got home, cleaned the heck out of them (just basic dis-assembly) and put frog lube on all friction points and sliding/movement areas.
Next time at the range will tell. Could also be stiff springs in the new mags as well, so I'll leave the mags loaded and may also leave the slides back to loosen up the springs a bit. (really stiff working the slides, but they are new out of the box.
We did have fun and kept all rounds within the range we were using


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

joebeasley said:


> <<-- ignore this


This is not the bullet hole you are looking for. (old Jedi mind trick)


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Wife and I just did first shooting with our new Ruger SR9c at the range today. hers had a little feeding problem, so when we got home, cleaned the heck out of them (just basic dis-assembly) and put frog lube on all friction points and sliding/movement areas.
> Next time at the range will tell. Could also be stiff springs in the new mags as well, so I'll leave the mags loaded and may also leave the slides back to loosen up the springs a bit. (really stiff working the slides, but they are new out of the box.
> We did have fun and kept all rounds within the range we were using


Hope it works out the feeding issue. 
May the force be with you , young Cowboy


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

pic said:


> Hope it works out the feeding issue.
> May the force be with you , young Cowboy


Actually, older cowboy. Just too young to retire. 
If they keep moving the age back, I may never be able to retire.


----------



## joebeasley (Jul 1, 2012)

I cleaned it before going to the range. It didn't ship with a lot of oil in it.


----------



## joebeasley (Jul 1, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> This is not the bullet hole you are looking for. (old Jedi mind trick)


That little guy down there? Don't worry about him...


----------

